# EQ+PRE



## leop4 (Mar 28, 2008)

hola a todos tengo que hacer un EQ sin fuente osea el EQ con el PRE y de hay al amplificador. yo creo que solo con el EQ no hago nada le queria poneer un pequeño PRE con un pequeño vumetro digital, el vumetro ya lo tengo .pero quiero ver como lo coloco en el EQ junto con el PRE. la idea es hacer uno de esos mini EQ para auto como ya tenia y se me rompio pero bue. lo que quiero es tener el EQ mas un simple PRE, estaba pensando en un pre tipo lm387 para reproductores de cabezal de cinta cassetes. no se si la idea mia va a funcionar pero habra que intentarlo no? de paso les adjunto las revistas que escanie.

http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amplificadorde15wconecupt3.jpg

http://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amplificadorde15wconecubh6.jpg

http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amplificadorde15wconecuyg3.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amplificadorde15wconecufo6.jpg

y hay les pongo el PRE y el EQ editado


----------



## julian.k_amps (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola leop4! Recién me inicio en el foro, vi tu duda y creo poder darte una mano...
Bueno, en 1er lugar la figura que publicaste de EQ es pasiva, allí te faltaría un bc548 x ejemplo.. o un operacional doble, y uno lo ponés a la entrada como buffer y a la salida como sumador, si no le estarías dando atenuación y no ganancia. Por el pre no te hagas mayor problema, en la web está lleno, y bastará con un LF351(anda bien para bajo ruido) o un TL081 para preamplificar linealmente la señal.

Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda, cualquier duda estoy atento!

Saludos!


----------

